# DC to Bethesda, the Capital Crescent Trail.



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

A photo journey.

The Capital Crescent Trail is a rail-trail conversion that runs from the Georgetown Waterfront to Bethesda where it links up with the Georgetown Branch unpaved trail. It starts out in the District as part of the C&O Canal National Park, at the Maryland state line it leaves the jurisdiction of the National Park. The speed limit of 15-mph is not enforced so the trail is fairly notorious for crashes between speeding cyclists and other users.

The sucker climbs slightly as it turns away from the river on the way to Bethesda. It doesn't climb enough to slow down a fit cyclist but going the other way it drops enough to allow cyclists to maintain a speed faster than the conditions and/or their fitness and experience warrant. Then when it starts to level off down by the river some foolish cyclists seem to work extra hard to maintain the speed they so easily had on the downhill. Not a good thing as they start to focus inward trying to go fast and loose sight of what is in front of them.

We mostly enjoy riding on it when the weather is really bad-otherwise we just don't feel safe on the thing. Actually we find it downright scary most of the time.

Sure is pretty though.

BTW I don't normally take pix of accidents but since I had my camera out.......


----------



## carter1 (Aug 5, 2004)

Was the person that crashed hurt?
How does it feel to know that you now "have" to get up and go ride your bike-because it's now your j-o-b?
c


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

carter1 said:


> Was the person that crashed hurt?
> How does it feel to know that you now "have" to get up and go ride your bike-because it's now your j-o-b?
> c


1) Briefly stunned. Got up and rode away after a couple of minutes. 
1a) Pay attention out there.

2) Great!


----------



## sometimerider (Sep 21, 2007)

Nice saturated colors - I like. (And lots of orange on the trail.)

Are herons common out there?


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

sometimerider said:


> ...Are herons common out there?


Egrets (part of the heron family) are all over the Potomac River and C&O Canal so I would say yes, they are quite common around here.


----------



## PdxMark (Feb 3, 2004)

I did that ride a year or two ago. My SO's mother lives in Bethesda, and we rode from there to Arlington and back one day. I didn't have the cool low-angle views of things, but it is a lovely trail. We also did a ride around Fredricksburg & Antietam. (McClellan was an idiot).


----------



## Ridgetop (Mar 1, 2005)

I no longer like riding trails like that. When I first started riding roadies I loved the MUT's. Not so much anymore.

Nice tunnel shots.


----------



## Indyfan (Mar 30, 2004)

Do people actually comply with the lane markings? It's a great idea in theory, but I have a hard time believing they actually stay to the right. 

I love those tunnel entrance shots. I agree with the above poster, nice saturation on those images. Did you force the camera to do that?

Bob


----------



## fasteddy07 (Jun 4, 2007)

I think that is some of your best work -

Not that I have seen ALL of it, but 

Fine work....


----------



## StageHand (Dec 27, 2002)

Indyfan said:


> Do people actually comply with the lane markings? It's a great idea in theory, but I have a hard time believing they actually stay to the right.
> 
> I love those tunnel entrance shots. I agree with the above poster, nice saturation on those images. Did you force the camera to do that?
> 
> Bob


Individuals comply most reliably, but there are always people wanting to ride side by side, or walk two sets of twins side by side, or let their dog run around on a reractable leash. I ride the section past the second tunnel (my work is at the other end of the gravel part), but rarely venture onto the paved part that is so well documented here. Much less and much slower traffic.


----------



## Nickel II (Jul 18, 2003)

Nice pics. I can't imagine riding a MUT much fun unless it had very little traffic or I was just out for a slow ride at under 10 mph (and what fun is that?). Good choice to ride only in poor weather when most people are scared to come out of the house.

Nice pics.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

Nickel II said:


> ... Good choice to ride only in poor weather when most people are scared to come out of the house....


We like it like this!

BTW this is the same spot where the third and fourth pix of the OP were taken.


----------



## cpark (Oct 13, 2004)

Nice work as always!!
I used to ride through there every day......


----------



## worst_shot_ever (Jul 27, 2009)

Beautiful pictures. That's wifey and my standard 20-mile MTB touring loop. I've yet to figure out a road bike route in DC that is not a date with certain death.


----------



## hrt4me (Aug 9, 2008)

Nice pics!


----------

